# jpss neck label



## Niogunawan (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi im new in t shirt transfer and i need help,

so i've been trying to transfer a neck logo by transferring it to the tee however i always get this ink sticking really hard to the tee and when i pulled it some of the ink stays at the tee and some of them sticks to the backing. looks really bad.
paper: jpss
i've tried from ironing it to heat press with that pad that collar pads thing i got that looks like a mouse pad but smaller and thicker u guys know what i mean hehehe
what would be the cause of that?
what happens when you press too hard or too soft?
what happens when you press too hot or too cold?
any advice and info will be mucho appreciated


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you'll never get enough pressure for jpss with an iron

you'll definitely need the pad and heavy, heavy pressure with a good heat press,
and press at 375 for 30 secs


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds to me like not enough pressure, Temp & Time
what are your settings at?


----------



## Niogunawan (Oct 5, 2017)

I am sure that temp and time is good (375F at 30 sec) i think its pressure. Is there any way to know how pressure is? , i mean it say medium to hard but is there any device to measure that coz a medium to hard pressure for a big guy is different from a small guy like me. Have anyone ever did a test on what happen if pressure is too low or vice versa to the print?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it should be really hard to close


----------

